# miter saw blade wobble



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

i have a dewalt 12" dw705 miter saw that has picked up some blade wobble as it spins. it is actually visible - it will run smooth, then wobble, then smooth, etc.. it is not the blade, as any blade i install does the same thing. just wondering if anyone else has had this problem before i dig in. elsewhere i read about possible blade washers being the problem?!?


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Not the blade heh?*

Three possible issues: bad blade, loose blade or washers, bad arbor bearings. That fact that is comes and goes is interesting. Does it produce a kerf that's wider a than usual? Or does it settle down in use? Interesting issue! I'm thinkin' the arbor is worn or loose if it's a belt drive. :blink: bill


----------



## Handyman (Jan 2, 2008)

woodnthings said:


> Three possible issues: bad blade, loose blade or washers, bad arbor bearings. That fact that is comes and goes is interesting. Does it produce a kerf that's wider a than usual? Or does it settle down in use? Interesting issue! I'm thinkin' the arbor is worn or loose if it's a belt drive. :blink: bill



TimPa I was going to post what I was thinking your problem was. But Woodnthings took my thoughts. I agree 100%. That Woodnthings guy is a smart guy. Handy


----------



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

all blades i install do the same thing. kerf is wider (blade is wobbling). it doesn't settle, at least after waiting 5-10 seconds or so. direct drive. anyone else have this problem?


----------



## Geoguy (Feb 22, 2008)

*Loose Bearings??*

Can you detect any unusual bearing noise when the saw is running? Take the blade off and check for any loosness in the arbor/shaft. I would hate to think it could be bad bearings at the end of the motor. 

I have the same Dewalt 12" miter saw. So far, no problems, but I'll be sure to check for that when I get out to the shop. 

I know a blade wobble can be irritating. A friend of mine has a slight bend/warp or twist in the arbor on his table saw - just enough cause some minor blade wobble and really pi$$ him off. But he's too cheap to buy a real saw so he compensates for the slightly larger kerf (and probably sands more saw marks).


----------



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

just got done re-assembling it. another site mentioned the blade washers if you encounter a big blade jam, there are 3 there together around the blade. i vaquely remember a jam i had with it a couple of building seasons ago. erplacementparts.com has nice part breakdowns for these saws. there is a single gear reduction box on the output of the motor. i tore down and lubed. seems to have made an nice improvement, but not gone. half-a$$ed tried prying the two bearings off but they didn't budge. may just buy the assy and washer pkg.


----------

